# Archeological Explorations



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

We'd appreciate any tips or suggestions for day trips or over night trips (1 night) by car to archeological sites using Ajijic/Guadalajara as a base. SWMBO is very into that, studying mostly Egyptology, but as we are moving to Mesoamerica, it would be a great hoot if we could find a beginning to the study while we are there in August. I have no doubt that the study of Mesoamerica will be just a interesting as that of the Middle East.

Any suggestions? Sites, museums, tours, websites? Also, does anyone know of a good book or two for a neophyte to study the ancient history of Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is Guachimontones in Jalisco and also a couple of pyramid sites and the Tarascan site in Michoacan. The latter would require an overnight, or more, as the whole area is fascinating. We like a five to seven day route from Chapala to Paracho, Anguahuan, Uruapan, Tingambato, Zirahuén, Santa Clara del Cobre (Villa Esclante), Patzcuaro, Tzintzuntzan and return via Quiroga, Zamora, La Barca, etc. Even at that, there is much more to beautiful Michoacan.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Click on this link: http://www.inah.gob.mx/index.php/zonas-arqueologicas


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> There is Guachimontones in Jalisco and also a couple of pyramid sites and the Tarascan site in Michoacan. The latter would require an overnight, or more, as the whole area is fascinating. We like a five to seven day route from Chapala to Paracho, Anguahuan, Uruapan, Tingambato, Zirahuén, Santa Clara del Cobre (Villa Esclante), Patzcuaro, Tzintzuntzan and return via Quiroga, Zamora, La Barca, etc. Even at that, there is much more to beautiful Michoacan.


RV - I think for our "firsty" we'll try Guahimontones - looks like a one day trip. I've also read about a site in Guadalajara, Iztepete (?). The five to seven day trip sounds exciting, but may have to wait until we move there.

Longford - thanks for the link - I'm looking through it - seems the Mexico has suspended some social media through the election - at least that is what the pop up said (?)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Longford - thanks for the link - I'm looking through it - seems the Mexico has suspended some social media through the election - at least that is what the pop up said (?)


The link I povided takes you to the official government site for the agency handling archaeological zones, museums, etc. I've never received a pop-up, and the site works fine for me (just looked at it again). I suspect your ISP is inserting pop-ups which may be irrelevant. The site isn't a "social media" website. Thanks.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> The link I povided takes you to the official government site for the agency handling archaeological zones, museums, etc. I've never received a pop-up, and the site works fine for me (just looked at it again). I suspect your ISP is inserting pop-ups which may be irrelevant. The site isn't a "social media" website. Thanks.


:ranger: Longford - I re-read the translation: it says that since the site is a government site, certain political social network postings will not be allowed until after the election. Social media in it's entirety has no restrictions - sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Any suggestions? Sites, museums, tours, websites? Also, does anyone know of a good book or two for a neophyte to study the ancient history of Mexico?


If you want a book in English that's an excellent introduction to Mesoamerican archaeology and art, I recommend 

_The Art of Mesoamerica from Olmec to Aztec _by Mary Ellen Miller. 

The paperback edition I have in my library was published by Thames and Hudson in 1986 and has lots and lots of lovely photographs but is definitely not a coffee table book. The author is an eminent authority on Ancient Mexico, and she's written this book is written for the non-expert.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooh, that sounds like a wonderful book. I just found a book this week; _Historia de la Arqueologia en Queretaro_ by Hector Martinez Ruiz. 

It's completely in Spanish, I don't understand some of it, but an an ex-archaeology major (Greek/Classical) it's a wonderful way for me to learn. I've been reading it aloud to myself... working on pronunciation and looking up new words.

And, Isla Verde, I went to the U of Queretaro San Juan del Rio and spoke with the Department Head of Linguistics this past week and he is working on getting me into a Spanish language class this summer in San Juan. I told my husband I am going to take this class, no discussion needed! He laughed.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Ooh, that sounds like a wonderful book. I just found a book this week; _Historia de la Arqueologia en Queretaro_ by Hector Martinez Ruiz.
> 
> It's completely in Spanish, I don't understand some of it, but an an ex-archaeology major (Greek/Classical) it's a wonderful way for me to learn. I've been reading it aloud to myself... working on pronunciation and looking up new words.
> 
> And, Isla Verde, I went to the U of Queretaro San Juan del Rio and spoke with the Department Head of Linguistics this past week and he is working on getting me into a Spanish language class this summer in San Juan. I told my husband I am going to take this class, no discussion needed! He laughed.


Good news about the Spanish class, and your husband's reaction to your announcement! If you have a background in archaeology, that will help you figure out some of the ideas in the Martinez Ruiz book. I would recommend that you get a hold of the book I mentioned or something similar in English to give you a general background in Mexican archaeology since Queretaro is not where the most important sites are located. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> If you want a book in English that's an excellent introduction to Mesoamerican archaeology and art, I recommend
> 
> _The Art of Mesoamerica from Olmec to Aztec _by Mary Ellen Miller.
> 
> The paperback edition I have in my library was published by Thames and Hudson in 1986 and has lots and lots of lovely photographs but is definitely not a coffee table book. The author is an eminent authority on Ancient Mexico, and she's written this book is written for the non-expert.


I read this long, very long, account with many footnotes and realized many things about Mexico that previously I did not know. It ties into modern day values and habits that seem strange but have a root in the Conquistadors/Spanish Crown and the Catholic Church and native paganism combination to convert and subdue the large indigence population over many centuries of the Church and the Spanish Crown and local Governorships/Politicians polices and tactics.

Amazon.com: History of the Conquest of Mexico & History of the Conquest of Peru (9780815410041): William H. Prescott: Books


Even mordida now makes sense to me, just for one example.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I read this long, very long, account with many footnotes and realized many things about Mexico that previously I did not know. It ties into modern day values and habits that seem strange but have a root in the Conquistadors/Spanish Crown and the Catholic Church and native paganism combination to convert and subdue the large indigence population over many centuries of the Church and the Spanish Crown and local Governorships/Politicians polices and tactics.
> 
> Amazon.com: History of the Conquest of Mexico & History of the Conquest of Peru (9780815410041): William H. Prescott: Books
> 
> ...


That makes two good references. I'd like to ask RV if the book(s) he listened to on Mexico History is way, way heavy and detailed or couched for a neophyte?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No books; a series of lectures by a local historian, lent to me by a friend who has the DVD set. Unfortunately, disk 10 was the same as disk 9; an error I hope they can remedy, as I would like to hear the last lecture on 'Contemporary Mexico'.


----------

